# Wanted: R33 drivers seat rails for bucket seat



## harlen (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm after a drivers side bucket seat subframe/rail/mount (for a side mount seat) for my r33 gtst. having a nightmare finding one inside the UK at the moment.

cheers

Edit: sorry, meant for this to go into the wanted section. could a mod move it over for me, much appreciated


----------

